
Censorship Kills Potential Twitter Acquisition - empressplay
http://seekingalpha.com/article/4011340-censorship-kills-potential-twitter-acquisition
======
maldusiecle
It doesn't look good for an article on political censorship when its main
example is a tweet literally advocating violence ("run them down"). I don't
see any evidence (in the article, or elsewhere) that Twitter's "censorship
problem" is a bigger problem than the notorious amount of abuse on the
platform (for example, the recent Leslie Jones incident).

~~~
hga
Violence _in response to violence_. As explicitly stated in the article:

 _One example of this was journalist Glenn Reynolds getting his account
suspended for tweeting "run them down" in reference to drivers being in a
situation where protesters were blocking the streets and attacking cars which
stopped._

Unless you're a pacifist, or otherwise opposed to self-defense, it's not
objectionable, certainly not to the level of suspending someone's account, and
only letting them return after deleting their own comment in Communist self-
criticism style.

And censoring the relatively moderate but incredibly high profile Instapundit
was an unbelievably stupid move, it might very well mark the tipping point
after which saving Twitter became impossible.

Along with the continuing purges of "conservatives" (Glenn's a libertarian,
actually), as the article says, Twitter has become an explicitly political
platform, and in a US presidential election season (note also the shadow bans
and one deletion of Trump's ~34 tweets on simple voter registration), and
that's pure poison for the types of bidders it was soliciting.

------
draw_down
No, no.

